# Ancient Compaq Deskpro and OLD IBM printer



## acemoose (Jan 21, 2000)

Someone gave me a COmpaq Deskpro -- built @ 1984. MS DOS 2. @ 64K memory. I think it has an 8086 chip.

Accepts 3.5 and 5 1/4 floppies.

I have several questions --

It's not Y2K complaint -- how can I remedy that?

Can I add more memory?

Where can I find the Low density disks and floppies that this machine will accept??

It Came with an IBM QuietWriter Model 2. Where can I find a printer cable???

This machine is fun to use. I'd like to do what I can to make it a little faster and more user friendly.

PS -- ANy chance I can network this with my Presario 5461???


----------



## LarryCore (Aug 26, 1999)

Y2K - you can't

memory - no

disks - I'm not sure if anyone still makes them, but you can check online stores like egghead.

Not familiar with the printer - is it parallel? If so, a standard parallel cable will do the trick.

Network - nope.

------------------
Get free stuff and help out a poor computer tech:
http://www.rkfdcore.com/ebaypics/referrals.htm


----------

